# WinCC flexible Import/Export



## Guest (18 April 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit Flexible 2005 Bitmeldung exportieren, bearbeiten und wieder importieren. So einfach scheint das aber nicht möglich zu sein.
Gibt es für den Ablauf irgendwelche bestimmten Vorgehensweisen?
Danke
Guest


----------



## plc_tippser (18 April 2006)

Zum übersetzen? Dann muss die Zielsprache mit ausgewählt werden. Dann als CSV oder Exceldatei exportieren.

Gruß, pt


----------



## Guest (18 April 2006)

Ja, aber nach dem Ändern der Texte werden die Änderungen nicht korrekt importiert. Die alten Texte bleiben erhalten. z.B.. die Bitmeldungen..


----------



## Guest (18 April 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> Zum übersetzen?
> Gruß, pt



Äh nein nicht zum übersetzen.. Ich will die Texte nur ändern..


----------



## Guest (19 April 2006)

*Habs gefunden*

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## AndreasK (19 April 2006)

*leandro*

Hatte heute das selbe Problem, habs aber leider noch nicht gefunden. Was war bei dir die Ursache.
Danke für deine Info
Andreas


----------



## Merten1982 (22 Juli 2006)

Wo finde ich bei WinCC überhaupt die Option zum importieren von Bitmeldungen? Unter Protool hab ichs gefunden aber unter WinCC suche ich und suche...


----------



## stricky (24 Juli 2006)

*Bitmeldungen*

Tach Gast ....

wie gehts denn nun ? In Protool war dat einfacher ...

Gruß stricky


----------



## stricky (24 Juli 2006)

*... hat keiner ne Info ???*

 ... hab keine Lust 1500 Meldungen bei STRG-C - STRG-V einzufügen


----------



## smart_chris (24 Juli 2006)

*WinCC flexible Meldungen*

So mal was für alle die die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben haben und WinCC flexible wieder ein wenig austricksen wollen und müssen.

Unter diesem Link findet ihr eine ausführliche Anleitung und auch eine Zip-Datei.

Es ist der zweite Beitrag von oben.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=WnCC+flexible+Meldungen&func=cslib.cssearch&content=skm%2Fmain.asp&lang=de&siteid=cseus&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=0&y=0


MFG


Chris


----------



## stricky (24 Juli 2006)

*... zip.datei*



			
				smart_chris schrieb:
			
		

> So mal was für alle die die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben haben und WinCC flexible wieder ein wenig austricksen wollen und müssen.
> 
> Unter diesem Link findet ihr eine ausführliche Anleitung und auch eine Zip-Datei.
> 
> ...



die Bibliothek hab ich auch schon getestet, aber naja ... dat kannste auch von Hand kopieren .... ach ja und funktionieren tut es auch nicht, da excel alles durcheinanderschmeißt und die Reihenfolge dann nicht mehr passt .. hab jetzt aber ne Lösung gefunden mir mit ein paar excel funktionen ne einigermaßen komfortable import-funktion gebastelt 

gruß christian


----------



## smart_chris (25 Juli 2006)

*Meldungen WinCC flexible*

Ich und meine Kollegen lösen das Problem zur Zeit so das wir ein ProTool Dummy-Projekt haben und dieses dann nach WinCC flexible übersetzten so haben wir auch in kürtzester Zeit alle Meldungen im Bediengerät.

Das mit dem Link habe ich selber nur einmal ausprobiert und da hat es eigentlich ganz gut hin gehauen.

MFG


Chris


----------



## Ralle (25 Juli 2006)

Ja gehen tut das, aber wenn Siemens den Bedarf kennt (und das wissen die schon aus ProTool-Zeiten, daß die Leute Texte/Listen importieren und exportieren wollen), fragt man sich, warum sie uns so rumkrücken lassen.


----------



## smart_chris (25 Juli 2006)

Kann nur sagen das es eigentlich aber der 2005 Version möglich sein soll nur leider haben wir ferst stellen müssen das es nun doch noch nicht geht. Sie wollen uns ja auch eigentlich nicht so wild ins leer laufen lassen aber es gab eben auch noch ganz andere Probleme die behoben werden mussten. Als Beispiel: Siemens hat für die A Versionen ein eigenes Betriebsystem entwickelt welches auch mit WinCC flexible laufen muss jedoch haben die sich dabei ganz schön verkalkuliert ud sind damit auch tierisch auf die Nase gefallen. Die hat einen riesigen Imageschaden bei den kleinen "kostengünstigen" Teilen. Da gab es Probleme mit den Schriften, mit dem Speicher mit der Kompelierung usw., daher scheint das gesamte Projekt WinCC flexible ein wenig zu hängen.

MFG


Chris


----------



## Ralle (25 Juli 2006)

Ja, Siemens hat schon immer versucht, eigene Sachen zu etablieren, nur um die Sachen Anderer nicht nutzen zu müssen. Bevor sie auf den schon ziemlich schnell fahrenden Windowszug aufgesprungen sind, hatten sie Flex-OS etabliert. Ziel war, die Preise immer schön hochzuhalten, ein einfacher C-Comiler kam damals so um die 5000,- DM. Windows kam angeblich nicht in Frage. Inzwischen stecken die so tief in Windows drin, daß bei den kleinsten Systemänderungen von Seiten Microsoft nichts mehr geht. Deshalb dann immer die ewig hinterherhängende Freigabe der Produkte für beue BS-Versionen oder SP. Zugegeben, es ist ein ganz schöner Spagat, immer die richtigen zukunftssicheren Teile eines BS zu nutzen und andere Dinge (OCX z-Bsp.) lieber gleich wegzulassen. Aber was Siemens früher zu vorsichtig war, sind die heute zu unvorsichtig, könnte man meinen.


----------

